# CIPHEX West 2012



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone attend in Vancouver? Was a neat show, lots of hydronics and such on display. LG had a amazing hybrid heatpump / electric HWT on display. Oh yeah..... Sharkbite won best new product for their commercial grade fittings.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

It was a great show. Really wish they had it running on the weekend or evening so more of the working guys could attend.


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Agreed, i found some time to check it out, the new convention center was pretty neat as well.


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Boundry said:


> Anyone attend in Vancouver? Was a neat show, lots of hydronics and such on display. LG had a amazing hybrid heatpump / electric HWT on display. Oh yeah..... Sharkbite won best new product for their commercial grade fittings.


Dammit. I never knew about this. I would have checked it out for sure. Do you get sent notices by email?

What makes the new sharkbite commercial grade? ( or did I not detect a joke )


----------



## Boundry (Jul 14, 2012)

Larger diameter fittings, up to 2" different style push to connect system.


----------

